# Cheapest set up



## BlaTooSleepy (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, i picked up a 91 nissan sentra SE with 120k miles on for $50.. im looking for the CHEAPEST turbo kit there is.... can i part together a kit myself that would be cheap? again..not looking for performance really..just a lil punch to the car...but also make it a sleeper  thanks...could you guys throw out some ideas.thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can only have 2 of these three things. Cheap, Fast, Reliable. 

btw, I suggest doing a search. Consider this thread buh-bye


----------

